# Help me identify this gun!



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a gun that my great-grandfather had. He was a police officer and they issued these guns, or at least he had one. The only thing it says on it to try get the brand name is Argus USA. It also says Pat. Feb 21 but we can't read the year. The shell that came with it is a 38 S&W SPL U.S.C Co. As you can see by the pictures in my gallery, http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... er_id=4864
is it screws apart to load the bullet and you can see the trigger mechanism in the picures along with a clip to hold it in your pocket or where ever. Any info would be great because I haven't been able to find anything out about it. Thanks.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

It looks like the predisessor to the stinger single shot gun. I have never seen one like this, but if it was infact an issued gun, the police department should have a record of it. It would be a good place to start.


----------

